# رأي المسيحية في السحر ، معرفة الغيب، و تحضير الأرواح



## مسيحي و أفتخر (21 يوليو 2008)

*كثُر الكلام في هذا الاتجاه لحد لم أكن أعرف أبعاده قبل الغوص في دراسة هذا الموضوع فقد فوجئت من كثرة ما وجدت على شبكة المعلومات الإليكترونية من أحاديث عن مثل هذه المواضيع. *
*ولكي نبحث هذا الموضوع من وجهة النظر المسيحية، فعلينا أولاً أن نعرف رأي الكتاب المقدس في الموضوع. *
*I - ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس بخصوص السحر والجان؟*
*إن الكتاب المقدس يعطي تحذير واضح أن لا نتعامل مع من يسأل جان ولا سحرة كما يقول في:*
** خروج 22: 18 " لاَ تَدَعْ سَاحِرَةً تَعِيشُ ".*
** لاويين31:19 " لا تلتفتوا إلى جان ولا تطلبوا التوابع فتتنجسوا بهم. أنا الرب إلهكم ".*
** لاويين6:20 "النفس التي تلتفت إلى الجان وإلى التوابع لتزني وراءهم أجعل وجهي ضد تلك النفس وأقطعها من شعبها ".*
** تثنية10:18-14 " ثم لا يوجد فيك من يُجيز ابنه أو ابنته في النار ولا من يعرف عرافة ولا عائف ولا متفائل ولا ساحر. ولا من يرقى رقية ولا من يسأل جاناً أو تابعة ولا من يستشير الموتى. لأن كل من يفعل هذا مكروه عند الرب. وبسبب هذه الأرجاس الرب إلهك طاردهم من أمامك. تكون كاملاً لدى الرب إلهك ". *
** أشعياء 47: 12 – 15 " قِفِي فِي رُقَاكِ وَفِي كَثْرَةِ سُحُورِكِ الَّتِي فِيهَا تَعِبْتِ مُنْذُ صِبَاكِ. رُبَّمَا يُمْكِنُكِ أَنْ تَنْفَعِي. رُبَّمَا تُرْعِبِينَ. قَدْ ضَعُفْتِ مِنْ كَثْرَةِ مَشُورَاتِكِ. لِيَقِفْ قَاسِمُو السَّمَاءِ الرَّاصِدُونَ النُّجُومَ الْمُعَرِّفُونَ عِنْدَ رُؤُوسِ الشُّهُورِ وَيُخَلِّصُوكِ مِمَّا يَأْتِي عَلَيْكِ. هَا إِنَّهُمْ قَدْ صَارُوا كَالْقَشِّ. أَحْرَقَتْهُمُ النَّارُ. لاَ يُنَجُّونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ مِنْ يَدِ اللَّهِيبِ. لَيْسَ هُوَ جَمْراً لِلاِسْتِدْفَاءِ وَلاَ نَاراً لِلْجُلُوسِ تُجَاهَهَا. هَكَذَا صَارَ لَكِ الَّذِينَ تَعِبْتِ فِيهِمْ. تُجَّارُكِ مُنْذُ صَبَاكِ قَدْ شَرَدُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَلَيْسَ مَنْ يُخَلِّصُكِ ".*
** ونعرف أيضاً أن شاول لاقى مأساة مع أولاده الثلاثة بعد أن استشار العرافة التي في عين دور (1صموئيل31).*
** ونعرف أيضاً إن روح الشيطان هو روح الضلال، فالشيطان يستطيع أن يُظهر نفسه على هيئة ملاك نور 2 كورنثوس14:11 وَلاَ عَجَبَ. لأَنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ نَفْسَهُ يُغَيِّرُ شَكْلَهُ إِلَى شِبْهِ مَلاَكِ نُورٍ! *
*لنأخذ من ما تقدم من آيات كتابية النص الوارد في تثنية 9:18-14، نرى أن الله قد حزر شعبه وقال له: "..لا يوجد فيك من يعرف عرافة ولا عائف ولا متفائل ولا ساحر ولا من يرقى رقية ولا من يسأل جانا أو تابعة ولا من يستشير الموتى لأن كل من يفعل هذا مكروه عند الرب.. ". فهذا النص يقدم لنا بيانا بأسماء أهم دوائر الاتصال بمملكة الظلمة، ولكن لكي نفهم المقصود بها جيدا لابد أن نستعين بدارسي اللغة العبرية التي كتب بها أصل العهد القديم لكي يشرحوا لنا الاستخدامات الأصلية لهذه الأسماء..*
*1. من يعرف عرافة "Qesem"*
*هذه الكلمة في أصلها العبري كانت تطلق على التنجيم بالأخذ بالعلامات عند اتخاذ قرار هام (القُرعة)، وكان يستخدم لهذا طريقة تستعمل فيها السهام. فعندما يقصد أحد القادة الهجوم بجيشه على عدة مدن كان يكتب اسم كل مدينة منها على سهم ويضع السهام معا في الجعبة ثم يرجها، ثم يحدد أول مدينة يهاجمها بالاسم المكتوب على أول سهم يسقط من الجعبة. وقد استخدم نبوخذ نصر (ملك بابل) هذه الطريقة عندما وصل بجيشه إلى مفترق طريقين، وكان عليه أن يقرر إما أن يتجه إلى الجنوب نحو أورشليم أو إلى الشمال نحو ربة بني عمون "حزقيال 21:21-22".*
*وللأسف، كثيراً ما يقع شعب الله حتى اليوم في هذه الخطية دون أن يدروا حتى أنها خطية. فإن كان المسيح أعلن لنا في رسالة الله المُفرحة، والتي هي الإنجيل حسب ما دونه لنا البشير يوحنا 8: 32 " تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم " فكيف نلجأ نحن للقرعة لنختار ما نريد، أو ما يريده الله منا، وهو الذي أعطانا الروح القدس الذي قال عنه في يوحنا 16: 13 " وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية ". فالمؤمن حينما يكون بصدد اتخاذ قرار ويريد معرفة مشيئة الله فيه، فعليه أن يتبع الوسائل الروحية الكثيرة الأخرى لمعرفة مشيئة الله، والتي لا مجال لتوضيحها الآن في هذا الموضوع. لكن الله قادر أن يرشد شعبه في كل خطوة من خطوات الحياة، علينا فقط أن نطيع أمره لنا، اسألوا تُعطوا أطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يُفتح لكم.*
*2. العائف "Anan" *
*الكلمة في العبرية تطلق على من يستعين بالتنجيم لمعرفة المستقبل عن طريق ملاحظة النجوم "astrology" "إشعياء 13:47"، أو يفحص كبد الحيوانات "حزقيال 21:21" بملاحظة ملامح أجزائه المختلفة باعتقاد أن لها دلائل معينة. وللأسف أيضاً، مازال لليوم يؤمن البعض بمدلولات للشهب الساقط في الفضاء ويلاحظونه. كما يلجأ البعض أيضاً لفحص الجرائد اليومية لمعرفة الأبراج والحظ بناء على ما تمليه لنا هذه النجوم، دون أن يدروا أنهم بهذا يقترفون خطية أعلن عنها الكتاب المقدس. فقد كانت لهذه النجوم في الماضي ليس فقط مدلولات نفسية واهية، لكنها كانت ديانة غير سماوية يعبدونها الأمم قديماً. ومن الرائع في قصة ميلاد المسيح، أن نرى أن بعض الرجال من المشرق (إيران أو العراق الحالية) كانوا يعملون مجوساً، متخصصين في هذه الديانة، قد استدلوا بعبادتهم الوثنية البالية إلى طريق المسيح. وفي هذا، ليس اعترافا من الكتاب المقدس بهذه العبادة، كما يظن بعض المعترضين السطحيين، لكنها إعلان من الله أن حتى آلهة الأمم تشير إلى عظمة ذلك المولود، وأنه من جميع الأمم، حتى من هؤلاء الذين يعبدون آلهة الأمم سيأتون للسجود أمام المسيح معلنين أنه الملك، والوسيط بين الله والناس بكهنته الكاملة والأخيرة لنا، والفادي.*
*3. المتفائل "Nahash"*
*الكلمة في العبرية تشير إلى شخص يستبشر بشيء "تكوين 27:30"، كما تطلق أيضا على معرفة الغيب من خلال ملاحظة الماء "Hydromancy".. فقد كانوا يعتقدون أن الماء إذا سقط عليه الضوء وهو موضوع في كأس، كون ملامح لبعض الأشكال. وأحيانا كانوا يلقون فيه بعض الأجزاء الدقيقة من الذهب والفضة والأحجار الكريمة، ثم يهز الكأس برفق فتكون هذه الأجزاء الدقيقة أشكالا يستدلون منها على أمور غير معروفة تتعلق بالغيب.*
*ألا نقع كثيراً في هذه الخطية حينما نستبشر بشيء ما؟ ألا نستبشر حتى بأمور تبدو في بادئ الأمر أنها مصبوغة بصبغة دينية، بأن نستبشر بالمرور على الكنيسة مثلاً قبل الذهاب إلى الامتحانات دون أن يكون هذا بدافع تعبدي حقيقي في حياتي، ودون أن يكون للعبادة الشخصية بيني وبين إلهي آي وجود إلا في مثل هذه الظروف؟ فهذا حسب فكر الكتاب المقدس خطية، وعلينا أن نختار إما أن نطيع الله في وصاياه فنحارب هذه الخطية من تصرفات يومنا العادية، أو أن نرفض الاعتراف بخطايانا ونبقى فيها. وفي كلتا الحالتين القرار قرارنا، والنتيجة أيضاً سنحصدها بناءً على قرارنا.*
*4. السحر "Kashap"*
*السحر هو محاولة من البشر للتأثير على مجريات حياتهم أو حياة غيرهم أو على الأحداث عموما بطرق تعتمد على تدخل الأرواح الشريرة. وقد اعتاد البعض أن يقسم السحر إلى نوعين.. سحر أسود والذي يحدث شرورا للآخرين، وسحر أبيض الذي يبدو في الظاهر أنه للمنفعة كأن يستخدم للشفاء من الأمراض أو لحل مشاكل معينة، ويتم تحت ستار ديني "ككتابة المزامير" وفي كلتا الحالتين يستعين الساحر بأرواح شريرة تتعاون معه في مقابل أن تستفيد تلك الأرواح بمحاولة تقييد أو امتلاك الأشخاص الذين يلجأون إليها.*
*كما يُعتبر استخدام التمائم "amulets" والتعاويذ والأحجبة للحماية نوعا من السحر، وهذا خطية. ومن المهم هنا أن نلتفت إلى أن هذه التمائم قد تأخذ أشكال دينية، لأن إبليس، كأسد زائر، يجول ملتمساً أن يبتلع آي فريسة مستخدماً ما يوافق من فخاخ، حتى لو دفعه هذا للظهور في شكل ملاك نور. فعلينا الحزر من التمائم، حتى لو كانت في شكل صور لأناس محبوبين لدينا وموثوق فيهم وفي حياتهم الطاهرة النقية أمام الله والناس، فالذي يعطي الحماية الحقيقية من إبليس هو علاقة الشخص نفسه بملك الملوك، وليس علاقة آخرين. بل ويذهب البعض لأكثر من هذا، إذ يظنوا أنهم بوضعهم للكتاب المقدس تحت رؤؤسهم أثناء النوم ففي هذا حماية لهم من الأحلام الشيطانية! لكن الحقيقة التي لا بد من أن نعيها جيداً هي أن الكتاب المقدس إن لم يكن محفوظ في العقل والقلب ونسير بمقتضاه كدستور وحيد لحياتنا، فلن يكون له قيمة للحماية، لأن الحماية فيه تأتي من مقاومة إبليس بآياته، وليس وضع ما به من ورق وحبر تحت رؤؤسنا. فعندما أدان الله بنات شعبه في سفر إشعياء 3: 16-20 " وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ بَنَاتِ صِهْيَوْنَ يَتَشَامَخْنَ وَيَمْشِينَ مَمْدُودَاتِ الأَعْنَاقِ وَغَامِزَاتٍ بِعُيُونِهِنَّ وَخَاطِرَاتٍ فِي مَشْيِهِنَّ وَيُخَشْخِشْنَ بِأَرْجُلِهِنَّ ، يُصْلِعُ السَّيِّدُ هَامَةَ بَنَاتِ صِهْيَوْنَ وَيُعَرِّي الرَّبُّ عَوْرَتَهُنَّ. يَنْزِعُ السَّيِّدُ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ زِينَةَ الْخَلاَخِيلِ وَالضَّفَائِرِ وَالأَهِلَّةِ وَالْحَلَقِ وَالأَسَاوِرِ وَالْبَرَاقِعِ وَالْعَصَائِبِ وَالسَّلاَسِلِ وَالْمَنَاطِقِ وَحَنَاجِرِ الشَّمَّامَاتِ وَالأَحْرَازِ**". لم يكن السبب مجرد اهتمامهن الشديد بالشكليات بل أيضا لحملهن الأحراز والأهلة، والأهلة جمع هلال وهو أحد أشكال القمر، والكلمة العبرية للأحراز تشير إلى تمائم على هيئة حيات كانت تُرتدى للحماية. وقد يكون من المهم هنا أن نشير إلى السيدات الللاتي يحملن حتى اليوم خاتم الأذن على شكل هلال، أو حتى المباني التي تضع أو ترسم صور أو تماثيل للهلال، أليس هذا عجيباً مدي تمسكنا بالعبادات القديمة دون أن ندري ونعتقد أننا نعبد الله الواحد؟ ألا نرى حتى اليوم ما لدى السيدات من مصوغات ذهبية على شكل ثعابين؟ كل هذا ما إلا تمسك بآلهة الماضي، وعلينا كمسيحيين أن نعي خطورة أن نرتبط بأي شيء له علاقة بآلهة الماضي، وبالطبع نفس الكلام ينطبق على آلهة الفراعنة. فكثيراً دون أن ندري نتحلى أو نُعّلق تمائم بما له ارتباط بآلهة الفراعنة. *
*5. من يرقى رقية "habar Heber"*
*هذا التعبير يشير إلى استخدام التعاويذ لتقييد الآخرين.*
*6. من يسأل جانا أو تابعة*
*فالرب يحذر بشدة "النفس التي تلتفت إلى الجان "ob" أو إلى التوابع " Yiddeoni". أجعل وجهي ضد تلك النفس وأقطعها من شعبها.. لاويين 6:20، كما كانت الوصية في العهد القديم "وإذا كان في رجل أو امرأة جان أو تابعة فإنه يقتل بالحجارة يرجمونه. دمه عليه.. لاويين 27:20".*
*هذه هي طرق الاتصال بالأرواح الشريرة كما كشفها لنا نور الوحي في سفر التثنية أي منذ نحو ما يزيد عن 3000 عاما. ولا يزال استخدام هذه الدوائر باقيا إلى الآن في البلاد المتخلفة كما في البلاد المتقدمة.. في كل بلاد العالم على نحو سواء. ربما تختلف الأسماء من بلد إلى آخر أو من عصر إلى عصر، وربما تختلف في التفاصيل لكنها في النهاية لا تخرج عن جوهرها عما ذكره الوحي.*
*وهذه بعضا من الأسماء المعاصرة التي تطلق على دوائر الاتصال بالأرواح الشريرة..*
*أ. قراءة الأبراج "Astrology" ب. قراءة الكف "Palmistry" ج.قراءة الفنجان د.الأحجبة والتمائم "Amulets" هـ. التفاؤل والتشاؤم بأمور معينة*
*لكن هل وجود كل هذه الآيات يدل على اعتراف الكتاب المقدس بوجود مثل هذه الأعمال المدعوة بالسحر، تحضير أرواح موتى، قراءة الأبراج، وكل هذه الوسائل لمعرفة الغيب؟*
*للإجابة على هذا السؤال نحتاج أن نوّضح أولاً المعنى المقصود من الأمر الإلهي في لاويين20: 6-7 " والنفس التي تلتفت إلى الجان وإلى التوابع لتزني وراءهم، أجعل وجهي ضد تلك النفس وأقطعها من شعبها، فتتقدسون وتكونون قديسين لأني أنا الرب إلهكم ". *
*فما المقصود بالزنى في هذا الجزء؟ نجد أن كلمة زنى في الكتاب المقدس لها ترجمتان، Fornication – Adultery وكل من الكلمتين له استخدام خاص، فالكلمة Fornication تستخدم للزنى بين آي رجل وإمرأة وكل منهما ليس متزوجاً، أما الكلمةAdultery فهي تستخدم فقط للزنى الذي يحدث بين المتزوجين. والسبب في هذا الفرق يأتي من فهم أصل الكلمة ومصدرها في اللغة. فالكلمة Adultery تتكون من مقطعين، ad وتعني to ، وكلمة alter وتعني another فالكلمة بهذا يكون معناها " يعطي ذاته لآخر". فالمرأة المتزوجة (مثلاً) إذا أعطت نفسها لآخر يكون هذا هو adultery وهذاهو سبب الطلاق في المسيحية. ومن الناحية الروحية، يُعتبر زنى روحيي إذا الشخص أعطى ذاته لعبادة إله آخر غير الله الحي. لذلك، نجد في حزقيال " زنت يهوذا وزنت إسرائيل " آي عبدت إلها آخر ( الأصنام ). وبالتالي، الآية في لاويين20: 6-7 تكون بالمعنى " النفس التي تعطي نفسها للجان، والشيطان، فالله نفسه يجعل وجهه ضد تلك النفس ...". *
*نعم لا ننكر أن الشيطان له مقدرة تفوق قدرة الإنسان، ويستطيع أن يعمل بعض الأمور الخارقة للطبيعة حتى لدرجة أنه يستطيع أن يظهر حتى ولو في صورة ملاك نور ليصل إلى هدفه الواحد وهو تضليل الناس بعيداً عن محبة الله الذي أظهر فداؤه لمن يقبله في شخص المسيح المصلوب المقام. لكن هل مقدرة الشيطان هذه بلا حدود كالله؟، وهل معرفته لكل شيء في الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل كالله؟ وهل هو موجود في كل مكان في نفس الوقت كالله؟ بالطبع الإجابة واضحة على كل هذه التساؤلات بأنها " لا " و إلا يكون هو نفسه الإله، وحاشا لله هذا الافتراض. فعلينا دائماً أن نتذكر: *
*1- إن القول بتأثير الشياطين على العالم تأثيراً مُطلقاً يتنافى مع قدرة الله وعدله ومحبته للبشر. فمن صفات الله أن قدرته تفوق أي قدرة لأي كائن من الكائنات الموجودة. فهو خالق الكل، وضابط الكل، ومحبته فائقة. فإذا سلمنا بأن للشياطين القدرة على البشر بدون قيود فهذا يتنافى مع محبة الله للبشر وحمايته لهم. *
*2- الشياطين مُقّيدة الحرية ولا يمكنها التصرف دون السماح من الله. فقد منع الله الشيطان أن يمد يده إلى "نفس" أيوب (أي1: 12). ولم تستطع الشياطين أن تدخل الخنازير إلا بعد أن سمح لها الرب يسوع بذلك (متى 8: 32، مرقس 5: 13). وقال يسوع لبطرس " سمعان، هوذا الشيطان طلبكم لكي يغربلكم كالحنطة، ولكني طلبت من أجلك لكي لا يفنى إيمانك " (لوقا 22: 31-32). *
*3- إن المسيح له سلطان مطلق على الشياطين. وهذا واضح في العديد من المواضع مثل: لوقا 9: 42، متى 17: 18، مرقس 9: 14-29. ونحن نعلم أن المسيح جاء لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس (رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولي 8: 3).*
*4- إن الرب يسوع وهبنا نفس السلطان على الشياطين. قد أعلن لنا الرب أننا يمكننا أن نتفادى أذى الشياطين، بل وأكثر من ذلك أن نُخرجها بإسمه المبارك، كما أن الله أعطانا أن ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو، أي كل القوى الشيطانية. وقد استخدم الرسل السبعين هذا السلطان ورجعوا إلى المسيح فرحين قائلين ( "يا رب حتى الشياطين تخضع لنا باسمك" لوقا 10: 17 ).*
*ΙΙ – وماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس بخصوص معرفة الغيب عن طريق دراسة الأبراج؟*
*وهنا قد يعترض سائل قائلاً: هذا قد يكون صحيحاً بالنسبة إلى الأرواح الشريرة والجان، لكن دراسة الأبراج ومعرفة الغيب منها فهذا علم وليس أرواح فلماذا نرفضه؟*
*وللإجابة على هذا السؤال نحتاج أن نعرف ولو القليل عن هذا العلم:*
*· أخذ البابليون موضوع التنجيم بجدية في عام 3000 قبل الميلاد. وقد أعتقد هؤلاءالقدماء أن قوى المجموعات الكوكبية تؤثر على حياة البشر.*
*· توجد مدرستين رئيستين في علم التنجيم وهما، علم التنجيم النجمي وهو يتعلق بموقع النجوم منالشمس وقت ميلاد الفرد، والآخر هو علم التنجيم الأستوائي وهو يتعلق بمجموعة منالنجوم والتي تقع علي 30 درجة من دائرة البروج. وقد أُسِسَ هذا النوع من علم التنجيمكمحاولة للإجابة على بعض الأسئلة المحيرة لعلماء هذا المجال. لأن بعض المجموعات من الكواكب حيرت علماءالتنجيم لأنها لا تقع في مجال الثلاثين درجة المعينة*
*فهناك بعض المجادلات التي تقف ضد صحة علم التنجيم واليك البعض منها:-*​*1. تضارب علم التنجيم النجمي مع علم التنجيم الاستوائي بين المحترفين في علم الفلك*
*2. يوجد 250 مليار نجم (250.000.000.000) في الممررات الكوكبية وأكثر من 100 مليار (100.000.000.000) مجموعة كوكبية تدورفي الفضاء. وعليه فيوجد 000و000و000و000و000و000و000و25 نجم في الفضاء والتي يمكن أنتشكل شخصية الفرد وهي تؤثر علي كل ما يحبه أو يمقته الفرد وتحدد اتجاهه في الحياة. فطبقاً لعلم الفلك يتأثر كل شخص بعلامات متعلقة بوقت ميلاده وميلاد أجداده. أي أن الإنسان، في نظرهم، هو محصلةمجموعة من العلامات المرتبطة بدائرة البروج، وهذا ما يحاول علماء الفلك إقناع الناس به.*
*3. لماذا نحكم علي كل شيء بزمن الميلاد؟ لماذا مثلا لا تكون وقت الحمل؟*
*4. كما قال جميس براندي " يبدو أن الطبيب الذي يساعد علي ولادة المولود يلعب دوراًله تأثير جاذبي على ساعة ميلاد الجنين يفوق في قدرته كل مجال الجاذبية في كوكبالمريخ بأكلمه. *
*5. لبعد هذه النجوم بمسافات تقاس بالسنين الضوئية فنحن نرى بعض الضوء من هذهالنجوم والتي لا بقاء لها وربما قد انفجرت أو اختفت أكثرها من آلاف أو ملايينالسنين الماضية فهل يمكن قبول فكرة تحكم هذه النجوم في شخصية الفرد أو تركبيه*
*6. يقول علماء الفلك أن مجموعات من النجوم قد تحركت من مكانها أكثر من 2000 عاممضت. وقد تحركت وكل العلامات والأدلة المستخدمة تؤكد تحركها لأكثر من 30 درجة غرباً، وبالتالي فبدلاً منأن تكون في موقع "العذراء" تجد نفسك في موقع " الجدي ".*
*ويحذرنا الكتاب المقدس في تنثية 4: 19 " وَلِئَلا تَرْفَعَ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلى السَّمَاءِ وَتَنْظُرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومَ كُل جُنْدِ السَّمَاءِ التِي قَسَمَهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ لِجَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ التِي تَحْتَ كُلِّ السَّمَاءِ فَتَغْتَرَّ وَتَسْجُدَ لهَا وَتَعْبُدَهَا. 20 وَأَنْتُمْ قَدْ أَخَذَكُمُ الرَّبُّ وَأَخْرَجَكُمْ مِنْ كُورِ الحَدِيدِ مِنْ مِصْرَ لِتَكُونُوا لهُ شَعْبَ مِيرَاثٍ كَمَا فِي هَذَا اليَوْمِ ". وفي سفر التثنية 17: 2-5 " إِذَا وُجِدَ فِي وَسَطِكَ فِي أَحَدِ أَبْوَابِكَ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ رَجُلٌ أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ يَفْعَلُ شَرّاً فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ بِتَجَاوُزِ عَهْدِهِ وَيَذْهَبُ وَيَعْبُدُ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى وَيَسْجُدُ لهَا أَوْ لِلشَّمْسِ أَوْ لِلقَمَرِ أَوْ لِكُلٍّ مِنْ جُنْدِ السَّمَاءِ - الشَّيْءَ الذِي لمْ أُوصِ بِهِ وَأُخْبِرْتَ وَسَمِعْتَ وَفَحَصْتَ جَيِّداً وَإِذَا الأَمْرُ صَحِيحٌ أَكِيدٌ. قَدْ عُمِل ذَلِكَ الرِّجْسُ فِي إِسْرَائِيل فَأَخْرِجْ ذَلِكَ الرَّجُل أَوْ تِلكَ المَرْأَةَ الذِي فَعَل ذَلِكَ الأَمْرَ الشِّرِّيرَ إِلى أَبْوَابِكَ الرَّجُل أَوِ المَرْأَةَ وَارْجُمْهُ بِالحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ ".*
*فعبادة الشمس أو القمر هي تماما مثل الاعتماد عليها واللجوء إليها من**أجل القيادة والإرشاد. فالسؤال هو لماذا يخلق الإنسان لنفسه دوائر من القلق والتعب دون داعينتيجة إيمان لا أساس منطق عقلي له ؟ لماذا تخلق توقعات زائفة؟*
*فإن كان هناك مصمم بارع خارج حدود الزمن والفضاء**، وهو الله وحده، فلماذا يضع الإنسان نفسه في قيود لجزء من المخلوقات في الوقت الذي فيه يمكن له أنيعبد خالق الكون ؟ لماذا تسجد للفخار بدلا من صانعه "الفخاري" لماذا تثني علىبرنامج الكمبيوتر بدلا من أن تكرم مصصمه؟*
*III – وماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس بخصوص تحضير أرواح الموتى؟*
*فإن كان الشيطان يستطيع أن يظهر حتى في صورة ملاك نور، فليس من الصعب عليه أن يظهر لمواليه على صورة من مات ويّدعي أنه الميت الحقيقي، ولكثرة معرفته بالماضي، ولحكمته الكثيرة، يستطيع أن يربط الأمور بعضها ببعض ويعطي النصائح لطالبه التي تظهر عليها مظاهر الحكمة، لكنها الفخ المنصوب للإيقاع بالطالب، وبالولي في براثن الخطية المرفوضة من الله والتي فيها يعلن الطالب رفضه لله، ويوافق على رفض الله له.*
*وبهذا الخصوص لنا في سفر صموئيل الأول 28: 3-20 قصة مثيرة، اختلفت فيها التفسيرات، وهاجمنا بها المعارضون متهمين الكتاب المقدس بحسب فهمهم بأنه يوافق على تحضير أرواح الموتى! في حين أن سرد ما حدث شراً من شخص في الكتاب المقدس، لا يفيد بأن الكتاب المقدس يوافق على ما عمل، بل وبتكملة القصة في أصحاح 31 نرى العقاب الذي لحق بشاول وأولاده. *
*لكن دعونا أولاً نقرأ القصة كما هي في النص الكتابي ثم نبحثها:*
*وَمَاتَ صَمُوئِيلُ وَنَدَبَهُ كُلُّ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَدَفَنُوهُ فِي الرَّامَةِ فِي مَدِينَتِهِ. وَكَانَ شَاوُلُ قَدْ نَفَى أَصْحَابَ الْجَانِّ وَالتَّوَابِعِ مِنَ الأَرْضِ. فَاجْتَمَعَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّونَ وَجَاءُوا وَنَزَلُوا فِي شُونَمَ وَجَمَعَ شَاوُلُ جَمِيعَ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَنَزَلَ فِي جِلْبُوعَ. وَلَمَّا رَأَى شَاوُلُ جَيْشَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ خَافَ وَاضْطَرَبَ قَلْبُهُ جِدّاً. فَسَأَلَ شَاوُلُ مِنَ الرَّبِّ, فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ الرَّبُّ لاَ بِالأَحْلاَمِ وَلاَ بِالأُورِيمِ وَلاَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ. فَقَالَ شَاوُلُ لِعَبِيدِهِ: «فَتِّشُوا لِي عَلَى إمْرَأَةٍ صَاحِبَةِ جَانٍّ فَأَذْهَبَ إِلَيْهَا وَأَسْأَلَهَا». فَقَالَ لَهُ عَبِيدُهُ: «هُوَذَا إمْرَأَةٌ صَاحِبَةُ جَانٍّ فِي عَيْنِ دُورٍ». فَتَنَكَّرَ شَاوُلُ وَلَبِسَ ثِيَاباً أُخْرَى, وَذَهَبَ هُوَ وَرَجُلاَنِ مَعَهُ وَجَاءُوا إِلَى الْمَرْأَةِ لَيْلاً. وَقَالَ: «اعْرِفِي لِي بِالْجَانِّ وَأَصْعِدِي لِي مَنْ أَقُولُ لَكِ». فَقَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «هُوَذَا أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ مَا فَعَلَ شَاوُلُ, كَيْفَ قَطَعَ أَصْحَابَ الْجَانِّ وَالتَّوَابِعِ مِنَ الأَرْضِ. فَلِمَاذَا تَضَعُ شَرَكاً لِنَفْسِي لِتُمِيتَهَا؟» فَحَلَفَ لَهَا شَاوُلُ بِالرَّبِّ: «حَيٌّ هُوَ الرَّبُّ, إِنَّهُ لاَ يَلْحَقُكِ إِثْمٌ فِي هَذَا الأَمْرِ». فَقَالَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ: «مَنْ أُصْعِدُ لَكَ؟» فَقَالَ: «أَصْعِدِي لِي صَمُوئِيلَ». فَلَمَّا رَأَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ صَمُوئِيلَ صَرَخَتْ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ, وَقَالَتِ لِشَاوُلَ: «لِمَاذَا خَدَعْتَنِي وَأَنْتَ شَاوُلُ؟» فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلِكُ: «لاَ تَخَافِي. فَمَاذَا رَأَيْتِ؟» فَقَالَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ لِشَاوُلَ: «رَأَيْتُ آلِهَةً يَصْعَدُونَ مِنَ الأَرْضِ». فَقَالَ لَهَا: «مَا هِيَ صُورَتُهُ؟» فَقَالَتْ: «رَجُلٌ شَيْخٌ صَاعِدٌ وَهُوَ مُغَطًّى بِجُبَّةٍ». فَعَلِمَ شَاوُلُ أَنَّهُ صَمُوئِيلُ, فَخَرَّ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ إِلَى الأَرْضِ وَسَجَدَ. فَقَالَ صَمُوئِيلُ لِشَاوُلَ: «لِمَاذَا أَقْلَقْتَنِي بِإِصْعَادِكَ إِيَّايَ؟» فَقَالَ شَاوُلُ: «قَدْ ضَاقَ بِي الأَمْرُ جِدّاً. اَلْفِلِسْطِينِيُّونَ يُحَارِبُونَنِي, وَالرَّبُّ فَارَقَنِي وَلَمْ يَعُدْ يُجِيبُنِي لاَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ وَلاَ بِالأَحْلاَمِ. فَدَعَوْتُكَ لِتُعْلِمَنِي مَاذَا أَصْنَعُ». فَقَالَ صَمُوئِيلُ: «وَلِمَاذَا تَسْأَلُنِي وَالرَّبُّ قَدْ فَارَقَكَ وَصَارَ عَدُوَّكَ؟ وَقَدْ فَعَلَ الرَّبُّ لِنَفْسِهِ كَمَا تَكَلَّمَ عَنْ يَدِي, وَقَدْ شَقَّ الرَّبُّ الْمَمْلَكَةَ مِنْ يَدِكَ وَأَعْطَاهَا لِقَرِيبِكَ دَاوُدَ. لأَنَّكَ لَمْ تَسْمَعْ لِصَوْتِ الرَّبِّ وَلَمْ تَفْعَلْ حُمُوَّ غَضَبِهِ فِي عَمَالِيقَ, لِذَلِكَ قَدْ فَعَلَ الرَّبُّ بِكَ هَذَا الأَمْرَ الْيَوْمَ. وَيَدْفَعُ الرَّبُّ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَيْضاً مَعَكَ لِيَدِ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ. وَغَداً أَنْتَ وَبَنُوكَ تَكُونُونَ مَعِي, وَيَدْفَعُ الرَّبُّ جَيْشَ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَيْضاً لِيَدِ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ». فَأَسْرَعَ شَاوُلُ وَسَقَطَ عَلَى طُولِهِ إِلَى الأَرْضِ وَخَافَ جِدّاً مِنْ كَلاَمِ صَمُوئِيلَ, وَأَيْضاً لَمْ تَكُنْ فِيهِ قُوَّةٌ, لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَأْكُلْ طَعَاماً النَّهَارَ كُلَّهُ وَاللَّيْلَ.*
*وبالرجوع إلى القصة في صموئيل الأول 28 يكون لنا الكثير من التساؤلات التي تساعدنا على فهم حقيقة الأمر.*
*· تذهب المدرسة التفسيرية الأولى لهذا الموقف إلى رفض الفكرة بأن الذي ظهر هو صموئيل الحقيقي، لكنه روح شرير. وأدلتهم على هذا تقع في:*
*1 – لا يوجد دليل أن الذي ظهر هو صموئيل، بل المرأة صرخت ووصفت شكل من رأته، على أنه شيخ ويلبس جُبه، (وبالطبع صموئيل كان شخصية معروفة في شكله وملابسه لكل شعب اليهود في ذلك الوقت). ولأن شاول يريد صموئيل ففهم أنه هو، وهو الذي أعلن أنه صموئيل. *
*2- هذا الذي ظهر، خرج من الأرض، وبالطبع صموئيل النبي كان في فردوس النعيم.*
*3 – هذا الذي ظهر أطلق عليه اسم " الآلهة "، وهذا الاسم لم يُطلق أبداً على صموئيل النبي.*
*4 – عن ما ورد في النص " فَقَالَ صَمُوئِيلُ لِشَاوُلَ: «لِمَاذَا أَقْلَقْتَنِي بِإِصْعَادِكَ إِيَّايَ؟» فهذا على أن الذي يتكلم معروف في عقل كل من شاول والعرافة بأنه صموئيل، وهذا لكثرة مكر الشيطان ليقنع طالبيه بأفكاره.*
*5- ما قاله صموئيل لشاول لم يكن فيه شيء من النبوة، فكل إسرائيل يعرف أن الله رفض شاول وأعطى المملكة لداود. أما عن موت شاول وأبناؤه فمن المتوقع في الحروب أن يموت آي شخص.*
*6 - هل من الممكن أن يذهب شاول إلى نفس المكان الذي فيه صموئيل النبي؟*
*· أما المدرسة التفسيرية الثانية، فهي تقتنع بأن الله هو الذي أرسل صموئيل فعلاً إلى شاول لتوبيخه على فعلته الشنيعة. والأدلة على ذلك أن المرأة صرخت من الخوف عندما رأته، لأنه لم يكن الروح الشرير المعتاد الذي تعودت أن تراه في كل مرة. فصموئيل هنا لم يحضر بناء على طلب المرأة، لكن الله أرسله بصورة معجزية غير متوقعة من صاحبة المعرفة بهذا الدجل، ليعلن لشاول المصير المحتوم عليه من الله. وحيث أن الكتاب لم يشرح لنا بالتفصيل ما حدث، فليس لنا الخوض لأكثر مما هو معلن لنا. *
*وحتى إن اختلف المفسرون المسيحيون على حقيقة ما حدث في هذه القصة الوحيدة من نوعها في الكتاب المقدس، فكلا الفريقين لم يُقر أبداً قبول الكتاب المقدس لتحضير الأرواح. وهذا إلى جانب أنه من المعروف في علم التفسير أنه لا يجوز أن نبني عقيدة كتابية بناء على موقف واحد لم يتكرر، ولا يوجد اتفاق في تفسيره، لكن لا بد من دراسة باقي ما يقوله الكتاب كله بنفس الخصوص. *
*وللوصول إلى مُلّخص لهذا الموضوع، فعلينا أن نراجع بعض المفاهيم الإيمانية المسيحية، ومنها نصل إلى القرار السليم.*
*· نعرف أن الله خلق الملائكة، و يطلق الكتاب المقدس أسماء مختلفة على كائن شرير يعيث فسادا في الأرض فيستعمل كلمة شيطان العبرية والتي تعني المقاوم لأنه يقاوم مشيئة الله ،ويستخدم أيضا كلمة إبليس ذات الأصل اليوناني diabolos ومعناها المشتكي ، والشيطان بحسب المسيحية هو كائن روحي له سلطان على زمرة من الكائنات الروحية النجسة الخاضعة له وهم شياطين أيضا ( متى 9 :34 ) وكان الشيطان في الأصل من ملائكة الله ولكنه وبسبب غروره وكبريائه سقط من المجد الذي كان فيه جارا معه مجموعة من الملائكة الموالين له لتتحول إلى أرواح نجسة حيث اعتقد أنه يستطيع أن يصير مثل الإله ( أَصْعَدُ فَوْقَ مُرْتَفَعَاتِ السَّحَابِ. أَصِيرُ مِثْلَ الْعَلِيِّ.)( أشعياء 14 :13 - 15 ). *
*ورغم سقوطه فأنه لم يفقد القوة الملائكية التي كان يتمتع بها فقدراته أقوى بكثير من قدرات الإنسان العادي ، وله ملكات عقلية كالإدراك والتمييز والتذكر وأحاسيس مختلفة كالخوف والألم ( مرقس 5 :7) والاشتهاء كما أنه يمتلك القدرة على الاختيار ( أفسس 6 :12 ) وبسبب تمرد الشيطان أمر الله بطُرده مع أتباعه إلى جهنم بقيود في الظلام محروس من الملائكة ( 2 بطرس 2 : 4 ) ( يهوذا 6 )، ولكن هذا لم يوقفه من العمل بالشر على الأرض ( 1 بطرس 5 :8 ) .*
*وهكذا **فالمسيحية** تؤمن بوجود نوعين من المخلوقات العاقلة : البشر و الملائكة ( ملائكة الله الأخيار و الشيطان وملائكته الأشرار ).*
*· نعرف أن الله منذ سقوط أدم وحواء وقد دبر الخلاص للبشرية المبني على مولود المرأة الذي يسحق رأس الحية، وقد تحقق هذا الوعد بالخلاص لمن يقبل هذا المولود " المسيح " الذي دفع ثمن خطية البشرية بالموت على الصليب. لكن منذ وقت أدم، والله صوراً متكررة عن خلاصه القادم في المسيح، مجهزاً عقل البشرية لاستيعاب هذا العمل الإلهي العظيم. وخلال العصور رأينا كيف كان الله مع الشعب الذي وثق في مواعيده وعاش منتظراً خلاصه.*
*· لم يمنع الله الشيطان عن العمل في العالم، وأيضاً لم يُجبر الله الإنسان على أن يؤمن به. بل ترك لكل شخص حرية اختيار الفريق الذي يعيش معه وله. إما أن يختار طريق الله وخلاصه المُنتظر (بالنسبة لشعب العهد القديم) والمعلن في المسيح الذبيح الوحيد المقبول أمام العدالة الإلهية لدفع ثمن الخطية (بالنسبة لشعب العهد الجديد)، وإما رفض هذا الطريق وعبادة الشيطان المُمّثل في الأصنام، الشمس والأقمار، إرضاء الجان بتمرير أبناؤهم في النار، ورفض الكتاب المقدس ككلمة الله المعصومة من الخطأ ... وكل هذه الطرق للعبادات المعادية لله. فصار للإنسان الحرية الكاملة لاختيار طريق الحياة مع الله أو الحياة مع الشيطان. *
*· نعرف أن لكل قائد أسلوبه في إدارة شئون مملكته، فالله يدير شئون مملكته بما هو واضح من تعاليم كاملة في الكتاب المقدس، وللشيطان أيضاً طرقه في إدارة شئون مملكته بما يقنع به من يسلموه دفة حياتهم. فالشيطان يسعى بصورة مستمرة على زرع التمرد داخل قلب الإنسان على كلام الله واضعاً فيه الرغبة في المعرفة. وكان هذا الدافع الذي أقنع به حواء (تصيران كالله تعرفان الخير والشر)، هو الدافع لبدء سقوط البشرية كلها.*
*· ومن ذلك الوقت وحتى الآن يسعى الشيطان لجذب الإنسان بعيداً عن مملكة الله، متداعياً بأكاذيبه عن قوته في المعرفة، وفي الامتلاك، وفي المقدرة على تحقيق الرغبات الشخصية للإنسان. فهو الذي واجه المسيح نفسه، مظهراً معرفته الماكرة لقدرة الله، ولما سجله الوحي المقدس من كلام الله، ومظهراً قدرته إذ قال للمسيح " أعطيك كل هذا .." ونرى أن المسيح لم يوّجه له توبيخ على معرفته، ولا على مقدرته، لكن وبخه على أسلوب استخدامه الماكر للمعرفة. *
*· ومن هنا يأتي أهمية تحديد لمن نحن، ومن نصدق، ومع من نسير، وعلى آي قوة نعتمد؟ فإذا اخترنا أن يكون الكتاب المقدس هو مرشدنا الوحيد، فعلينا بمعرفته، والوثوق به، وطاعة ما به من تعاليم. أما أن اخترنا الشيطان قائداً فلنشبع بما يقدمه لنا من طرق يحاول بها أن يعطينا المعرفة للحيطة من المستقبل. *


----------



## +pepo+ (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رأي المسيحية في السحر ، معرفة الغيب، و تحضير الأرواح*

موضوع جميـــــــــل جــــــــدآ
مرســـــــــــــى على الموضوع ده


----------

